# Update on LED tail lights in Europe for E60



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

Since there seems to be a lot of confusion about the LED tail lights I have emailed my cousin in Germany and asked him to call local BMW dealership and ask to buy a set of LED tail lights for the 2004 545. He has just now emailed me back. This is the info: 

1 Set of LED tail lights for 2004 545 --- 461.00 Euros 
Installation takes 45 minutes and costs 45.00 Euros 

It looks like the LED tails lights ARE available in Europe. I am thinking about getting a set of these when go to Germany in 2 weeks for my ED.


----------

